# Apple should pull the plug on Rogers!!!!



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate Rogers. It is too bad you have to purchase the iPhone through them.

I just got a magazine which I did not ask for from Rogers. It is called 'UR Magazine' a magazine for Phones, Gadgets, Games, and Music.

Guess what! There is NOT ONE MENTION of the iPhone in the whole damn thing.

Before I purchased my iPhone I shopped around a lot asking questions about what the iPhone can and can't do. I swear the Rogers sales people I talked to were either totally ignorant of the iPhones capabilities or they were schooled in how to steer people towards the Black Berry. The most knowledgeable person I met was one from Future Shop and he really didn't have a clue either.

I don't understand why Apple doesn't tell Rogers where to go and how to get there.


----------



## Love/Hate (Apr 27, 2009)

Rogers iPhone or no iPhone. Fido has crappy (er) plans. Apple making a CDMA device is quite stupid, IMO, so I guess we'll all have to put up with them not advertising it and knowing a whole lot. the telephone reps are knowledgeable and you can call apple at anytime and get info.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't work for Rogers, and I don't really want to spend any time defending them, but if you don't like them for some valid reason, just don't get the iPhone or give them your business. Why let them make you their, um, dog?

As for the magazine--it's a magazine. UR has featured the iPhone before, but it's hardly new or newsworthy now. And it isn't _really_ a magazine, it's a large advertising vehicle. What do you see featured in magazines directed at consumers? Last year's electronics? No.

As for Rogers staff not being knowledgeable, is there something you need to know that you can't learn on ehMac? If you speak to a Rogers dealer (they don't work for Rogers) or someone in FutureShop (they barely work at all) you can expect them to want to sell you something they make a lot of money on, probably something new as well--and something with a data plan or a Blackberry plan; that doesn't mean they need to know anything about the product, just how to sell it to most people. I'd be really pleased to learn that I wasn't their target client.


----------



## Love/Hate (Apr 27, 2009)

HowEver said:


> I don't work for Rogers, and I don't really want to spend any time defending them, but if you don't like them for some valid reason, just don't get the iPhone or give them your business. Why let them make you their, um, dog?
> 
> As for the magazine--it's a magazine. UR has featured the iPhone before, but it's hardly new or newsworthy now. And it isn't _really_ a magazine, it's a large advertising vehicle. What do you see featured in magazines directed at consumers? Last year's electronics? No.
> 
> As for Rogers staff not being knowledgeable, is there something you need to know that you can't learn on ehMac? If you speak to a Rogers dealer (they don't work for Rogers) or someone in FutureShop (they barely work at all) you can expect them to want to sell you something they make a lot of money on, probably something new as well--and something with a data plan or a Blackberry plan; that doesn't mean they need to know anything about the product, just how to sell it to most people. I'd be really pleased to learn that I wasn't their target client.


 I agree with you. If you want an iPHone, put up with Rogers. You can't expect anything good in the UR Magazine. HowEver is completely right. I happen to like Rogers, I find their telephone employees friendly and honest and the store I go to is great and knowledgeable. Not everyone's experience is as bad as yours. Rogers just isn't THAT bad just because they don't advertise the iPhone in a stupid magazine. Buy an iPhone on eBay and use Fido or go move to the US or something if you really, really find rogers THAT bad.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

cloudniner said:


> I hate Rogers. It is too bad you have to purchase the iPhone through them.


You didn't HAVE to buy an iPhone.. If you don't like a company, why support it?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I find it funny that you wanna ditch Rogers because a crappy FREE advertising magazine doesn't discuss the iPhone.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

is this actually a thread?? We all know Rogers hasn't done the greatest job promoting the iPhone when compared to other carriers, nor do they offer plans in the realm of competitive on a global view. 

This will all change once the new competitors roll out their networks and Bell/Telus roll out LTE technology. All I have to say is Karma. People don't forget how they are treated and the companies who offer the best services and products will survive, and those who treat their customers like garbage will fail or get bought out. 

Until then, we just need to be diligent and find ways to beat the system.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've had a hate-on for Rogers for a long time. 

But lately, I have been getting surprisingly good service /deals from them. I was having problems with 3G in my area. They gave me $5 off my plan per month for the rest of my contract. 

Also, I pay $5 for 1000 minutes of long distance a month anywhere in Canada. 

Not too bad.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Lots of reports that Verizon is getting a CDMA iPhone. Articles in the WSJ even. If that's true, there's hope that one of the better wireless companies in Canada might get that. I hope so. Rogers is the only reason I DON'T have an iPhone. I want one badly, but not enough to put up with Rogers terrible service.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I've had a hate-on for Rogers for a long time.
> 
> But lately, I have been getting surprisingly good service /deals from them. I was having problems with 3G in my area. They gave me $5 off my plan per month for the rest of my contract.
> 
> ...


Actually, once your contract is up, those credits/deals will probably not expire. Enjoy.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

I have heard the CMDA rumors too but I am leaning toward a roll out on the CDMA providers in 2010 once they start down the LTE route. The reason I say this is Bell and Telus will roll out GSM technology in time for the Olympics so it makes little sense to make a phone that is useful to only Verizon customers, especially with the focus on LTE technology.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

tonyrubicon said:


> I have heard the CMDA rumors too but I am leaning toward a roll out on the CDMA providers in 2010 once they start down the LTE route. The reason I say this is Bell and Telus will roll out GSM technology in time for the Olympics so it makes little sense to make a phone that is useful to only Verizon customers, especially with the focus on LTE technology.


I'm sure that's probably what they really mean, since LTE is already the agreed upon 4G standard for most providers. Even that will be really nice if it means I can get an iPhone on Telus and never have to deal with Rogers. 2010 is not that far away.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I agree with the majority here -- it's just a magazine -- but cynically speaking, UR Magazine is going to focus more on things Rogers can sell you, like the Shiny New Widget or a new ringtone service. Rogers doesn't make money on iPhone ringtones or music sales, so they certainly don't have a reason to push those.

Also, you might want to read PC World or another magazine... you'd be shocked, _shocked_ that Apple doesn't get the majority of coverage. One among many.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

tonyrubicon said:


> I have heard the CMDA rumors too but I am leaning toward a roll out on the CDMA providers in 2010 once they start down the LTE route. The reason I say this is Bell and Telus will roll out GSM technology in time for the Olympics so it makes little sense to make a phone that is useful to only Verizon customers, especially with the focus on LTE technology.


I don't know that "Bell and Telus will roll out GSM tech in time for the Olympics" is entirely accurate. Telus is supposed to put up some towers to cash in on the roaming fees that Rogers would otherwise obtain being the only GSM provider. I don't think Bell has the rights to Vancouver. When the Olympics is done, I am not convinced Telus will provide a full spectrum cell service running GSM Canada wide and can see them pulling the plug on those towers.


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually, Telus has confirmed their roll-out of HSPA networks:

TELUS Mobility - Network Evolution (HSPA)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

... was confused, I thought HSPA was the next gen CDMA. The only thing about this is that the iPhone would have to go 4G before it could be used on these networks....correct?


----------



## tonyrubicon (Apr 15, 2008)

not necessarily-- this technology is backward compatible so in theory, it should work. Also- Bell has rights to eastern Canada and with their agreement with Telus, it should be a full national roll-out.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

HSPA is the 3G standard used on most GSM networks (though you don't need GSM to run HSPA). Your iPhone connects to the Internet over HSPA when possible.

Ergo, you may see a Bell or Telus iPhone in 2010 even if the iPhone is still 3G -- as long as there's enough coverage by then, of course.

The main reason they're implementing it is phone selection. Since they can't count on having only 4G phones, they have to have a network that will support the "fallback" standard for 3G that will be present on most 4G networks... in other words, HSPA. The ability to get Rogers and foreign customers on roaming fees will quite clearly be a nice benefit as well.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd love a telus iPhone...

I've got an incredible plan right now, 

500 minutes anywhere in north america
caller id, voicemail, etc 

for $75 a month and $8 for unlimited text messaging in North america

If I could get that on an iPhone I'd be soooo happy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you have any data with that?



Jason H said:


> I'd love a telus iPhone...
> 
> I've got an incredible plan right now,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Do you have any data with that?


Nope, I've got a mike phone and their BB's are terrible on the mike network. No smartphone for me, no Data for me.

The coverage however is amazing all across the US.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Jason H said:


> I'd love a telus iPhone...
> 
> I've got an incredible plan right now,
> 
> ...


My Rogers plan is better than that....

For about $69 total I am getting 1000 Long Distance anywhere in Canada, 250 minutes during the day, unlimited after 5pm, 500MB data, text, visual voicemail, and whatever else I'm forgetting....

I think that is better than the $75 you are getting...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Frankly, I think the whole freaking world should pull the plug on Robbers...


----------



## shampoo (Dec 12, 2008)

I was with Rogers for many, many years. Back then, say two years ago, the service was OK, the support was average. But it was the data pricing that just killed me. For the longest time Rogers was just stupidly expensive. 

Then Telus came out with a half decent data plan and I switched. I've been with them now for a year. I must say, the network in my area (Montreal) is really good. Support is simply incredible. I cannot say enough regarding their support. Very fair, very helpful.

The only problem with Telus is their cell phone selection. I've been pining for an iPhone now for a while but it's going to cost me an arm and a leg to get out of my contract. That, and listening to how people talk about Rogers, I think I might be better off waiting to see what happens this summer with HSPA and the new iPhone. Maybe, just maybe they'll be compatible and I can find an unlocked version.

One thing I have learned over the years of cell phone providers is that contracts are evil. beejacon


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Going to TELL UZ*



tonyrubicon said:


> Actually, Telus has confirmed their roll-out of HSPA networks:
> 
> TELUS Mobility - Network Evolution (HSPA)


is jumping from the frying pan into the fire ..... 

I find Rogers great... I stand on the beach near Fort Rodd and gaze across Juan Da Fuca Strait towards the stunning Olympics soaring behind Port Angeles and Rogers knows what I'm thinking ~ the phone rings and says 'Welcome to the USA ... you will continue to receive great Roger's service' or something like that.
BUT " it" really knows I'm looking at USA and wishing we had that [email protected] unlimited data plan...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have Rogers' 6GB data plan.

Given the choice of that, or AT&T's "unlimited" (but capped at 5GB) plan, I wouldn't choose AT&T.




imobile said:


> is jumping from the frying pan into the fire .....
> 
> I find Rogers great... I stand on the beach near Fort Rodd and gaze across Juan Da Fuca Strait towards the stunning Olympics soaring behind Port Angeles and Rogers knows what I'm thinking ~ the phone rings and says 'Welcome to the USA ... you will continue to receive great Roger's service' or something like that.
> BUT " it" really knows I'm looking at USA and wishing we had that [email protected] unlimited data plan...


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> My Rogers plan is better than that....
> 
> For about $69 total I am getting 1000 Long Distance anywhere in Canada, 250 minutes during the day, unlimited after 5pm, 500MB data, text, visual voicemail, and whatever else I'm forgetting....
> 
> I think that is better than the $75 you are getting...


You pay a fee per text message sent while roaming since your with rogers....

Anyway, I've got a roaming plan. Apples and Oranges my friend! 

When you start comparing it to regular plans its not the greatest, but compared to rogers roaming plans its pretty amazing.


----------



## shampoo (Dec 12, 2008)

imobile said:


> is jumping from the frying pan into the fire .....
> 
> I find Rogers great... I stand on the beach near Fort Rodd and gaze across Juan Da Fuca Strait towards the stunning Olympics soaring behind Port Angeles and Rogers knows what I'm thinking ~ the phone rings and says 'Welcome to the USA ... you will continue to receive great Roger's service' or something like that.
> BUT " it" really knows I'm looking at USA and wishing we had that [email protected] unlimited data plan...


 LOL!!! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

AT&T's unlimited plan is capped at 5GB 

Having said that, all data plans should be a lot cheaper. And probably unmetered.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ehMax said:


> I've had a hate-on for Rogers for a long time.
> 
> But lately, I have been getting surprisingly good service /deals from them. I was having problems with 3G in my area. They gave me $5 off my plan per month for the rest of my contract.
> 
> ...


I'd rather have them FIX their crappy 3G network than take a $5 discount on an already overpriced plan.

I was paying over $100/month for my plan. I tell ya, I couldn't wait to sell that damn phone. Dropped calls, terrible 3G stability.. not to mention 2nd gen iPhone build quality is absolutely garbage.

Since I'm on an extended vacation, I haven't the need for a cell phone at all... but I sure have been loving my 2nd gen iPod Touch! It's faster/more responsive, way better build quality... I love this thing!

Rogers sucks.

I hope the next gen iPhone is built way better than the 2nd gen.. I was very disappointed with it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Who cares if the iPhone is not written up in a magazine? That's not reason enough to slag Rogers -- even though I'm not trying to defend them as I'm also not too fond of their business practices at times.

Maybe they are getting more advertising money by the comp like RIM and Nokia.. welcome to the business world. There's plenty of commercials by Apple on TV to know where to get info anyway.

In the end, I'm satisfied... I pay about $70 total per month inc. tax for 300 daytime, 100 nation-wide calling, free evenings 6pm, and 6gb of data (laptop tethering, internet radio, and free calling through skype).


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a good plan. I pay $69 after tax for 200min, my10, 10,000sms, 6pm early evening, 500mb data.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Yes, but that 6GB was an introductory offer .....*

in response to quite a significant outcry BEFORE the iPhone was released in Canada!
( remember THE petition?)

That day I chose other pursuits .. there are some things in Life more 'connecting ' than being 'connected' and or 'tethered'~!

Taken on iPhone day in Canada ....






HowEver said:


> I have Rogers' 6GB data plan.
> 
> Given the choice of that, or AT&T's "unlimited" (but capped at 5GB) plan, I wouldn't choose AT&T.


If you think AT&T's iPhone 3G service plans are expensive, just consider what Rogers is forcing on our Canadian friends.
Friday, the carrier announced its service plans for the iPhone 3G, none of which include unlimited data use. Instead, Rogers will cap data each month at a certain amount, which will range from 400MB for the cheapest service plan ($60 Canadian or $59.23 U.S.) to 2GB for the most expensive plan ($115 Canadian or $113.64 U.S.).

Canadian iPhone 3G plans lack unlimited data | Crave - CNET


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

imobile said:


> If you think AT&T's iPhone 3G service plans are expensive, just consider what Rogers is forcing on our Canadian friends.
> Friday, the carrier announced its service plans for the iPhone 3G, none of which include unlimited data use. Instead, Rogers will cap data each month at a certain amount, which will range from 400MB for the cheapest service plan ($60 Canadian or $59.23 U.S.) to 2GB for the most expensive plan ($115 Canadian or $113.64 U.S.).


Since you did not provide the date and source, allow me:

Canadian iPhone 3G plans lack unlimited data | Crave - CNET

June 27, 2008.

Rogers' plans have changed a few times since before they started selling the iPhone 3G. In fact, your source predates the 6GB plan, and long predates plans from Fall 2008, let alone revisions made this year.

And that was long before Rogers started capping overages on its newer plans to $100 per month. So, for what they claim is 99.9% of their customers who don't use anywhere near 6GB, let alone 500MB, in a month, they charge $20 or $30 and for those months where you go over by some ridiculous amount the maximum you'll be charged is $100. Smaller overages are charged at $0.03/MB, so you won't reach $100 for a long time, and they subtract the $20 or $30 or whatever monthly fee there is, so it really does max out at $100.

How many Rogers users go over 1GB, or even 500MB, in a month?

Still the lesson of this thread should remain: If you think Rogers is too expensive, who is forcing you to use them?


----------



## Love/Hate (Apr 27, 2009)

HowEver said:


> How many Rogers users go over 1GB, or even 500MB, in a month?
> 
> Still the lesson of this thread should remain: If you think Rogers is too expensive, who is forcing you to use them?


I just looked over my monthly usage at Rogers, and my highest reported data usage in a month was 180MB. I am on a 500 MB plan. I have the EPP 17.50 plan plus the $30 iPhone value pack which gets me 500MB, 10000SMS, Visual Voicemail, Caller ID, Name display, etc. Just under $58 with taxes and SAF.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Apologies.. I usually acknowledge 'quotes'*



HowEver said:


> Since you did not provide the date and source, allow me:
> 
> Canadian iPhone 3G plans lack unlimited data | Crave - CNET
> 
> ...



That said, I do think Rogers ( indeed all wireless in Canada is too expensive!) 

Canadians seem to think so too, as despite all the twits annoyingly chattering everywhere, ( we have become a very rude people) we do have the lowest adoption on mobiles in Western World ....on par with consumers in Vietnam and Mexico, and just slightly ahead of India.


Canada Behind Rest of the World in Cell Phone Adoption
Christine Persaud
Published: 04/09/2009 10:23:40 AM UTC in Cellular / Wireles
Canada Behind Rest of the World in Cell Phone Adoption


It is a pity that the 'recession' seems to have delayed the new entrants into the field.


DISCLAIMER ~

I am a Rogers wireless customer.
I DO NOT own an iPhone.
I use a Sony Ericcsson K790 ( great camera/lousy operating system though it connects well to the Mac (s) via USB and Bluetooth)  ..................... on a plan which is only worthwhile because I have UNLIMITED incoming calls, The rest of the plan is outrageously expensive.
For a lousy 100 minutes and unlimited after 9PM .. the total cost with all charges/taxes is nearly $50.

I do have 'free' RINGTONES converted from MP3's or AAC's via iTunes into a .wmv ( who would pay $5 a pop eh?) then ripped via AUDACITY!


Now if I wanted to add data I would be faced with...

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

$15	2 MB	($5 per additional MB for the first 5 MB and 3¢ per MB thereafter)
Pay $5 to add Data Pooling
$25	500 MB	(3¢ per additional MB)
Pay $5 to add Data Pooling
$30	1 GB	(3¢ per additional MB)
Pay $5 to add Data Pooling
$60	3 GB	(3¢ per additional MB)
Pay $5 to add Data Pooling


I mean come on ... $15 for 2mb?
( one third of a iTunes AAC file of 'usual' track )

So, to add on... your 6GB .. it would be an additional $120.

( remember now, I want to keep the only decent aspect of my plan... the unlimited INCOMING 24/7)

Rogers claims "Gives you full functionality of your device at an affordable price"

Sure, if the name is Buffett or even Sundin ( dig!)


Oh an a little cheesy graphic ~


Dr. Martin Cooper of Motorola, made the first US analogue mobile phone call on a larger prototype model in 1973.

File:2007Computex e21Forum-MartinCooper.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You could add the 500MB plan for $25, and would likely never go over the limit. If you did, you'd be protected from ridiculous overage charges. Also, the $25 plan is available month-to-month, so you wouldn't have to worry about the early cancellation fee if you change your mind.

So, you'd be saving $5 per month compared to all the people who signed up for the 6GB plan--but who use 100 or 200 MB per month, tops.

That said, when iPhone 3G video streaming comes on board, we'll be happy to use our 6GB plans! If it ever arrives. Some day.

Until then, try as they might, with internet radio and streaming songs from home computers, and so on, it's still hard to go over a few 100 MB per month.





imobile said:


> $15	2 MB	($5 per additional MB for the first 5 MB and 3¢ per MB thereafter)
> Pay $5 to add Data Pooling
> $25	500 MB	(3¢ per additional MB)
> Pay $5 to add Data Pooling
> ...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I'd consider an iPhone IF*

I could get at least 6GB of data for $25 and was able to tether the phone to my MBP when off on my boat!

Until then, will await the new 'competition'!




HowEver said:


> You could add the 500MB plan for $25, and would likely never go over the limit. If you did, you'd be protected from ridiculous overage charges. Also, the $25 plan is available month-to-month, so you wouldn't have to worry about the early cancellation fee if you change your mind.
> 
> So, you'd be saving $5 per month compared to all the people who signed up for the 6GB plan--but who use 100 or 200 MB per month, tops.
> 
> ...


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I have doubts about these data assertions*



HowEver said:


> You could add the 500MB plan for $25, and would likely never go over the limit. If you did, you'd be protected from ridiculous overage charges. Also, the $25 plan is available month-to-month, so you wouldn't have to worry about the early cancellation fee if you change your mind.
> 
> So, you'd be saving $5 per month compared to all the people who signed up for the 6GB plan--but who use 100 or 200 MB per month, tops.
> 
> ...



Is it really?

I RESET my data on May 3 at 1400.
Here is my desktop data usage ( no streaming/no massive downloads)
Here we are less than seven days later...
Close to 1GB in/ 312MB out!
Now if I used my phone, rather than iMac, why would it be so different?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just to chime in my two cents... the wireless industry in Canada sucks in general. I've been with Telus and Bell a couple of times and have come running back to Rogers each time. Sure Rogers has its quirks but they seem to be the lesser of the three evils in Canada. 

For those looking to tether... the simpler option may be to get a iPhone with data plan and pick up a Rogers Rocket Mobile Internet Stick which you can get on Craigslist for about $100 without a contract... whenever you want to use the internet on your iPhone just remove the SIM from the iPhone and put it in the Internet Stick. The joys of GSM technology!


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

rogers sucks in every way possible.. loser staff , worthless managers , garbage plans ..

the best service has been on my $10/month fido prepay . the people actually answered within 1-2 minutes a couple of times


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*As promised...here's my DESKTOP data use over 9 days*



imobile said:


> Is it really?
> 
> I RESET my data on May 3 at 1400.
> Here is my desktop data usage ( no streaming/no massive downloads)
> ...



Data use ... over 9 days, 8 hours no long downloads except for 10.5.7 tonight.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Desktop OSes tend to send a lot of crud over the network. 

shredder, Telus and Bell are bad, Rogers is bearable in comparison.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

dona83 said:


> For those looking to tether... the simpler option may be to get a iPhone with data plan and pick up a Rogers Rocket Mobile Internet Stick which you can get on Craigslist for about $100 without a contract... whenever you want to use the internet on your iPhone just remove the SIM from the iPhone and put it in the Internet Stick. The joys of GSM technology!


Do you have experience with this? Does it really work and will Rogers ever bust you for it?


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

> [Just to chime in my two cents... the wireless industry in Canada sucks in general. I've been with Telus and Bell a couple of times and have come running back to Rogers each time. Sure Rogers has its quirks but they seem to be the lesser of the three evils in CanadaQUOTE]
> 
> It is really a matter of competition, IMHO. As long as one or two companies have a lock on a particular business, they will screw us over. Witness the current virtual cable company monopolies-and then compare what we pay vs the US. Same story on cellular.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Roger's people not knowing much about iPhone.. is not really bad...

I've run into people working at the Apple store not knowing much about Apple

One dude admitted that he's a PC guy and knows squat about Apple only admitted this when we caught him calling the Dock some other weird thing like Prgrams Bar or something like that...:lmao:


----------

